# JRadioButton sauber untereinander anordnen



## Waysti (12. Okt 2012)

Hallo liebe Java-Community,

wieder einmal stehe ich vor einem Problem, das ich nicht selber lösen konnte.

Auch die Google-Suche und die Forum-Suche hier, ergaben nicht die Ergebnisse, die ich gebraucht hätte.

Folgendes Problem:

Hier der Ausschnitt, aus der GUI:






Ich möchte gerne die RadioButtons, wenn möglich, direkt unter dem Wort Filetype stehen haben.
Also nicht zentriert, sodass sie sauber untereinander stehen. Am Besten beginnend mit dem Namen Filetype (der mit setHorizontalAlignment(JLabel.CENTER) zentriert wurde.

Wenn dies nicht geht, so hätte ich gerne wenigstens die RadioButtons zentriert und gleich beginnend, also nicht so, wie man es oben sieht.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich ausdrücken will und könnt mir helfen.

Gibt es eine einfache Lösung dafür?? Ohne großen Aufwand??

LG
Waysti


----------



## SlaterB (12. Okt 2012)

finde ein Panel in welchem du untereinander anordnen kannst, etwa
How to Use BoxLayout (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Laying Out Components Within a Container)
(weiter unten ein Bild mit Anordnung Links)
GridLayout, GridBagLayout, ..

dieses GesamtPanel lege in ein anderes Panel mit Center, 
wiederum vielleicht BoyLayout mit dem Bild ganz oben,
oder auch GridBagLayout als Standard


----------



## bERt0r (12. Okt 2012)

Ebenfalls zu empfehlen: How to Use Buttons, Check Boxes, and Radio Buttons (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)
Da is nämlich ein Code Example die genau macht was du willst. Generell hilft oft einfach "how to use <swingkomponente>" in den google eingeben.


----------



## Waysti (12. Okt 2012)

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Hilfe.

Ihr habt mir wieder einmal weiterhelfen können.

LG
Waysti


----------

